# Ellis Island Immigrant Hospital (Permission visit) Sept 2018



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 24, 2018)

Afternoon All, 



Ive finally got around to putting up afew photos from my recent trip to New York, and on my second day there i visited the Ellis Island Immigrant Hospital 



Heres some info/history, i wont post it all as on the Wiki page, there is alot of history, which you can see here if you wanna see more



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellis_Island_Immigrant_Hospital



The Ellis Island Immigrant Hospital, also known as USPHS Hospital #43, was the United States’ first public health hospital, opened in 1902 and operating as a hospital until 1930. Constructed in phases, the facility encompassed both a general hospital and a separate pavilion style contagious disease hospital. The hospital served as a detention facility for new immigrants who were deemed unfit to enter the United States after their arrival; immigrants would either be released from the hospital to go on to a new life in America or sent back to their home countries. The hospital was one of the largest public health hospitals in United States history and is still viewed today as an extraordinary endeavor in the public health field.[5]

The hospital is part of the Statue of Liberty National Monument. While the monument is managed by the National Park Service as part of the National Parks of New York Harbor office, the south side of Ellis Island has been off-limits to the general public since its closing. Efforts to restore the hospital buildings and others on the island are being made by government partner Save Ellis Island. In October 2014, the hospital opened to the public for small-group hard hat tours.[6]



The original immigration station on Ellis Island opened January 1, 1892, and processed 700 people that first day. In September of that year, the Hamburg-America steamer S.S. Moravia[7] arrived at quarantine with several confirmed cases of cholera. Every ship arriving in the port of New York was held at quarantine before being cleared to land. Passengers found to have dangerous contagious diseases were taken off ships at quarantine and transferred to the hospital at either Hoffman or Swinburne Island. Twenty-four of Moravia's passengers were ill and twenty-two deaths had occurred during the voyage. Many were children. It was believed that the outbreak occurred due to the ship taking on contaminated water from the Elbe river. The threat of a pandemic caused all shipping traffic to be suspended. The backlog of ships held at quarantine and the lack of adequate medical facilities to handle the volume quickly precipitated the need for a more robust healthcare facility to treat immigrants and merchant marine sailors.



Twenty years after opening, the hospital, as well as Ellis Island itself, was in decline due to tightening restrictions on immigration in the United States. In 1930, the hospital closed its doors.[10] After the hospital was closed, the FBI occupied the space as an office through the 1930s. During World War II, disabled American servicemen were sometimes housed on the islands, as well as some German and Italian prisoners of war. After the war, many war brides were detained and sometimes treated on Ellis Island. During the 1940s, the hospitals were utilized to treat Merchant Marine sailors, Coast Guardsmen, and U.S. military personnel. During the postwar period, electroconvulsive therapy was employed as a method to treat mental illnesses. This was preferred over the archaic cold water bath therapy or hydropathy, which could cause hypothermia.

In 1954, the islands were officially abandoned by the Coast Guard and declared “excess federal property”. In 1996, the World Monuments Fund listed the hospital as one of the world’s 100 Most Endangered Properties, a warning echoed by the National Trust for Historic Preservation, which put the buildings on the list of “most endangered historical places in the United States.” A study conducted by the New York Landmarks Conservancy estimated that with about $3 million of federal funding, the Ellis Island Immigrant Hospital could be stabilized for the next 15 years. According to the Conservancy, 15 years would allow time to develop a long-term preservation plan






Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr




Ellis Island Hospital by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr



You would have noticed some art on the walls in the photos, this was by a French street artist JR awakens history with his ‘Unframed – Ellis Island’ Exhibition. The tour and exhibition provide an immersive visual and sensory experience loaded with historical significance. It is not to be missed! ~ Rachael Silverstein, The Culture Trip

The work, which is accessible by guided tour, will remain up “until it decides to disappear.” 

The Unframed—Ellis Island project aims to bring alive the memory of Ellis Island, the entry point to America for millions of immigrants. Coming from all over the world, leaving their belongings, their family and their past behind them, with the fear that they may be sent back to it, the presence of these people who have shaped the modern American identity can still be felt in the buildings, although abandoned for the past 70 years. This is the opportunity to interpret the stories of these people through art.

JR’s exhibit lives in the abandoned Ellis Island Immigrant Hospital, on the south side of the island. Archival photographs of the hospital’s patients and staff were artistically wheat-pasted around the abandoned hospital complex of Ellis Island’s south side, creating haunting scenes that bring the history of these rooms back to life.





Thanks for looking



DJ


----------



## krela (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice one, probably one of the more well known derelicts in the US!


----------



## degenerate (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice, quality photos


----------



## HughieD (Sep 24, 2018)

That's a bit good that. Back with a cracking report.


----------



## theartist (Sep 24, 2018)

both my grandparents went through ellis island as immigrants. gran swedish, grandad british.got married in usa, nowork though so came back to uk. makes me an american citizen.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 24, 2018)

You got some beautiful photos there mate.and nice to see you posting again.missed your reports a lot


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 24, 2018)

What a beautiful place, excellently captured. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 25, 2018)

A good post with a lot of history attached to it. Nicely done.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 25, 2018)

That's interesting @theartist, yeah, so much history here.

@mikeymutt I have been abit lazy with reports, ill try get some more up posted soon mate

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 25, 2018)

Real nice that, well taken. Its a bucket list entry for me, never got a chance last time in was over there.


----------



## cogito (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice to see the JR pieces in situe.


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2018)

Well shot, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sectionate (Sep 28, 2018)

It's a great visit, I really enjoyed it when we went. 

This is a great shot of Lady Liberty:







For anyone wondering, the left hand sink is a spitting sink


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 1, 2018)

There's something you don't see every day! Been waiting for these and you've not disappointed. Amazing photos of a truly infamous site. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 2, 2018)

Sectionate said:


> For anyone wondering, the left hand sink is a spitting sink



But only in a designated TB Ward/Hospital. The basin is a standard design of early 1900's US hospital basin used for head and hair washing. Unfortunately TB is easily spread by spitting - hence spitting in the streets being an offence in UK streets back then - but sufferers produced excessive amounts infective sputum that could not go down sinks/basins used for other purposes. Back in the 50's many UK towns and cities had separate chest and X-ray clinics just to check for TB. Any child with a long term cough and temperature was soon sent for an X-ray; as I was after a long lasting summer illness. I was one of the lucky ones, although the old 'jelly test' indicated I had been in contact with the virus, my immune system had stopped it infecting me. Other school children were not so lucky and it is worrying today that we see a return of a drug resistant TB in some inner city environments.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 22, 2018)

That is fooking lovely


----------



## Ferox (Nov 28, 2018)

Awesome mate. I was over there in 2016 looking at the tourist bit. Remember looking over at this part and thinking I would love to get among it  In one of the museums there was pics and bits of old equipment that they had took from here years ago on display. I remember thinking how lucky the people who had a look around then where. Good to see more from here. Great report bud.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2018)

Them sink and taps just need some serious caressing. Love this!


----------



## Currymonster (Feb 23, 2021)

Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


No, cos most people on here aren't complete morons.


----------



## Resident_alice (Feb 23, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


 not quite sure why anyone would think about doing that tbh


----------



## PhilW (Feb 23, 2021)

*Thanks for the photos. I visited Ellis Island a few years ago. A relative passed through about 6 months after it opened. Did not have enough time to so the Hospital tour.*


----------



## night crawler (Feb 23, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


Well if you admit that then it shows how much of an dumbarse you are, I have seen too much destruction done by mindless idiots like that, you admitting to be one then?


----------



## Currymonster (Feb 23, 2021)

HughieD said:


> No, cos most people on here aren't complete morons.


"most"


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> "most"


Yup. That's what I said. Most.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 24, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


You on here to troll sites that you can smash up? If that’s the case I’m pretty close to calling you a seven letter word


----------



## -harleyd- (Feb 24, 2021)

Currymonster said:


> Nobody admitting how much they'd like to take a hammer to a sink that pretty?


No. The vast majority on here explore by the motto "Take only pictures and leave only footprints". We are explorers. Not Vandals.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 24, 2021)

FunkyMuffin said:


> You on here to troll sites that you can smash up? If that’s the case I’m pretty close to calling you a seven letter word


Well you know what I do to Trolls


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 24, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Well you know what I do to Trolls


Oh yes, please do!


----------



## HistoryBuff (Feb 24, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Well you know what I do to Trolls



@night crawler Can I help? 

And from this Gal in the USA, I've never been there so I really appreciate seeing part of the US history here. I love the windows on the long rooms and the windows on each side of the corridors.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2021)

FunkyMuffin said:


> You on here to troll sites that you can smash up? If that’s the case I’m pretty close to calling you a seven letter word


Surely four letters would suffice.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 26, 2021)

Judderman62 said:


> Surely four letters would suffice.


Nah, in his case more is better


----------

